# Zusammenräumen



## gangsta

Hallo Leute!

Ich habe dieses Wort heute oefters gehoert, und ich denke mal, dass es eher "Oesterreichisch" ist als Deutsch.

Zusammenraeumen. Was hat es fuer eine Bedeutung? Es heisst einfach aufraeumen... glaube ich halt!

Ok die Frage ist, sagt man das in Deutschland oder nur in Oesterreich? Ich habe das Wort auf Google eingetippt und habe nur Linke mit .at gekriegt.


----------



## b00nish

"Zusammenräumen" empfinde ich nicht als besonders österreichisch. Zumindest ist es bei uns in der Schweiz auch absolut gebräuchlich.

Es ist sicher sehr ähnlich wie "aufräumen", muss aber nicht ganz identisch sein.
Im "Zusammenräumen" steckt irgend wie noch das Element der Konzentration der Dinge die man zusammenräumt an einem Ort.
Wenn man einen Raum aufräumt, dann tut man die Dinge an ihre verschiedenen Orte, wo sie hingehören, wenn man etwas zusammenräumt, dann ist es nachher alles am selben Ort, z.B. in einer Tasche oder einer Kiste.


----------



## sokol

"Zusammenräumen" ist "aufräumen" auf österreichisch, und da offenbar auch in der Schweiz üblich, könnte es zumindest sein, dass "zusammenräumen" (zumindest ursprünglich, auf dialektaler Ebene) auch in Schwaben und Altbayern weiterhin üblich ist.
Ich selbst habe aber den Eindruck, dass sich in Deutschland weitgehend "aufräumen" durchgesetzt hat (bzw. sich auch in Süddeutschland durchzusetzen beginnt.)

In Österreich ist jedenfalls "zusammenräumen" der normale und übliche Ausdruck. "Aufräumen" ist, aus Film und Fernsehen, bekannt - aber fremd. Für Österreicher sind beide Begriffe meiner Meinung nach synonym - einen Bedeutungsunterschied kann ich nicht wahrnehmen. Man empfindet also "aufräumen" als deutsches (= BRD-sprachliches) Synonym zu "zusammenräumen".


----------



## b00nish

Dann ist das in Österreich gebräuchliche Zusammenräumen möglicherweise ein wenig verschieden von demjenigen, dass hier gebräuchlich ist.

Denn für mich besteht der Bedeutungsunterschied wie ich ihn oben beschrieben habe.

Bei uns:
Ein Zimmer räumt man auf, man räumt es nicht zusammen.
Zusammenräumen hingegen (eher in die Richtung von 'zusammenpacken') tut eben beispielsweise das Kind die Legosteine in seinem Zimmer, z.B. in eine Kiste (hier würde aufräumen aber genauso funktionieren) oder die Schulklasse ihr Material nach dem Unterricht.


----------



## berndf

b00nish said:


> Dann ist das in Österreich gebräuchliche Zusammenräumen möglicherweise ein wenig verschieden von demjenigen, dass hier gebräuchlich ist.


 
Das kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung bestätigen (Ich bin Deutscher, der in der Schweiz lebt und mit eine Österreicherin verheiratet ist). In Österreich wird in der Tat _zusammenräumen_ da gebraucht, wo wir (Schweizer _und_ Deutsche) _aufräumen_ sagen würden. In Deutschland und in der Schweiz ist der Unterschied zwischen den beiden Ausdrücken so wie von b00nisch beschreiben.


----------



## Robocop

b00nish said:


> Im "Zusammenräumen" steckt irgend wie noch das Element der Konzentration der Dinge die man zusammenräumt an einem Ort.
> Wenn man einen Raum aufräumt, dann tut man die Dinge an ihre verschiedenen Orte, wo sie hingehören, wenn man etwas zusammenräumt, dann ist es nachher alles am selben Ort, z.B. in einer Tasche oder einer Kiste.


Ich halte diese Auslegung für eine Überinterpretation. 

- Aufräumen = einen Ort/eine Örtlichkeit in Ordnung bringen und eventuell auch sauber machen
- Zusammenräumen = Dinge, die an einem Ort ausliegen (geordnet oder ungeordnet), werden zusammengepackt und weggeschafft (ob diese Dinge beieinander bleiben oder separat versorgt werden, spielt da überhaupt keine Rolle)

Nehmen wir zum Beispiel ein Open Air Konzert: Wenn es zu Ende ist, werden Helfer des Veranstalters das Konzertgelände *aufräumen*, und die Band wird ihr "Equipment" *zusammenräumen*.


----------



## gangsta

b00nisch hat Recht, meine ich...

Ich war im Labor, und mein Arbeitstisch war extrem schmutzig, und da lagen viele Eprouvetten und Messkolben und solche Dinge, die man KURZ VOR 17 uhr wegtun sollte. Der Laborant hat mich angeschrien sagend, dass ich alles IN DIE KISTE zusammenraeumen sollte.

Andererseits glaube ich, dass die Oesterreicher verwenden dieses Wort sowieso, auch wenn es nicht darum geht, dass manche Dinge in den selben Ort gebracht werden muessen.

(Kurze irrelevant Frage: "Der Laborat hat mich angeschrien sagend..."
Stimmt das ueberhaupt? "The lab assistant yelled at me saying I should blah blah...")


----------



## b00nish

Zu deiner letzten Frage:

Man würde normalerweise eher sagen: "Der Laborat hat mich angeschrien und gesagt ...".
Es mit 'sagend' zu machen ist wohl möglich, aber es klingt hier ein bisschen ungewohnt.


----------



## sokol

gangsta said:


> Andererseits glaube ich, dass die Oesterreicher verwenden dieses Wort sowieso, auch wenn es nicht darum geht, dass manche Dinge in den selben Ort gebracht werden muessen.



So ist es, wie ich oben schon geschrieben habe: die Bedeutungsunterscheidungen wie von Schweizern und Deutschen oben beschrieben sind für mich völlig fremd und nicht nachvollziehbar - ich kenne diese Unterscheidung schlicht nicht, sie ist in Österreich unbekannt.

Man sagt _immer _"zusammenräumen".
Oder wenn ein Österreicher meint, einem Deutschen gegenüber diesen Austriazismus nicht verwenden zu können (weil er dann vielleicht missverstanden wird), dann würde er immer "zusammenräumen" mit "aufräumen" in "deutsches Deutsch" übersetzen, ohne sich darüber im Klaren zu sein, dass Deutsche (und Schweizer) da anscheinend einen Unterschied machen.

Der Laborant könnte übrigens gesagt haben, dass du "die Kiste zusammenräumen" sollst, oder aber "alles zusammenräumen sollst", der Satz "in die Kiste zusammenräumen" ist so aber nicht korrekt. (Man kann ja übrigens auch nicht "in die Kiste aufräumen", wenn ich mich nicht irre.)


----------



## Robocop

sokol said:


> So ist es, wie ich oben schon geschrieben habe: die Bedeutungsunterscheidungen wie von Schweizern und Deutschen oben beschrieben sind für mich völlig fremd und nicht nachvollziehbar - ich kenne diese Unterscheidung schlicht nicht, sie ist in Österreich unbekannt.
> 
> Man sagt *immer *"zusammenräumen".


Dann würde also eine österreichische Mutter zu ihrem österreichischen Kind sagen: "Angelika, *räum *dein Zimmer *zusammen*!"???


----------



## berndf

so ist es.


----------



## cyanista

Und gibt es auch "unzusammengeräumt" anstelle von "unaufgeräumt"???


----------



## berndf

Im Prinzip ja, obwohl "Das Zimmer ist nicht zusammengeräumt" idiomatischer klingt als "Das Zimmer ist unzusammengeräumt".


----------



## sokol

cyanista said:


> Und gibt es auch "unzusammengeräumt" anstelle von "unaufgeräumt"???



Nein, "unzusammengeräumt" ist idiomatisch nicht korrekt.

Ein Zimmer kann nur "*nicht *zusammengeräumt" sein.

Übrigens, Robocop, ich bin ebenso verwundert darüber, dass bei euch ein _Bedeutungsunterschied _zwischen auf- und zusammenräumen besteht (die ich für gleichbedeutend gehalten habe), wie du darüber verwundert bist, dass man bei uns "zusammenräumen" so verwendet.


----------



## SaiH

Ich kann natürlich nur von mir und meiner Familie sprechen: bei uns wurde immer nur zusammengeräumt, nie aufgeräumt. 
In meinem Sprachgebrauch entspricht zusammenräumen also aufräumen. Daneben verwende ich auch das Wort räumen. Etwa in "Ich muss wieder einmal die Wohnung räumen." Damit ist dann mehr gemeint als zusammenräumen, quasi ein vollständiges Ausmisten - alles raus, aussortieren und dann neu einräumen.


----------



## sokol

SaiH said:


> Daneben verwende ich auch das Wort räumen. Etwa in "Ich muss wieder einmal die Wohnung räumen."



"Räumen" in diesem Sinn (für die Wohnung) ist mir nicht geläufig und noch nie untergekommen.

In einem anderen Sinn wohl, nämlich als landwirtschaftlicher Fachbegriff "(die Wiese) räumen" = im Frühling die Wiese von (üblicherweise) Überresten der Mistdüngung befreien (mit Wiesenegge und Rechen). Ich halte es durchaus für möglich, dass zwischen diesem Begriff und deinem Gebrauch von "räumen" ein Zusammenhang besteht.


----------



## Robocop

sokol said:


> "Räumen" in diesem Sinn (für die Wohnung) ist mir nicht geläufig und noch nie untergekommen.


Der Begriff Wohnungsräumung ist bei uns absolut geläufig, besonders in Zusammenhang mit Sterbefällen: Wenn eine einzelstehende Person stirbt, muss die (Miet)Wohnung des/der Verstorbenen von den Hinterbliebenen geräumt werden (es sei denn, die Miete werde fortgesetzt). Aber natürlich gibt es Wohnungsräumungen auch aus anderen Gründen (Wegzug ins Ausland, Zwangsräumung, etc.).


----------



## berndf

Robocop said:


> Der Begriff Wohnungsräumung ist bei uns absolut geläufig, besonders in Zusammenhang mit Sterbefällen: Wenn eine einzelstehende Person stirbt, muss die (Miet)Wohnung des/der Verstorbenen von den Hinterbliebenen geräumt werden (es sei denn, die Miete werde fortgesetzt). Aber natürlich gibt es Wohnungsräumungen auch aus anderen Gründen (Wegzug ins Ausland, Zwangsräumung, etc.).


 
Das ist aber etwas anderes. "Räumen" steht hier für "leer räumen" oder "ausräumen" oder "definitiv verlassen" ("Ich räume die Wohnung"). Als ein "gründliches aufräumen" würde man das nicht verstehen.


----------



## sokol

Exakt, eine "Wohnung" kann man auch in Österreich "räumen", das ist aber nicht das, was SaiH beschreibt.


----------



## Robocop

sokol said:


> "Räumen" in diesem Sinn (für die Wohnung) ist mir nicht geläufig und noch nie untergekommen.


Bei uns wird der Ausdruck "die Wohnung räumen" im Sinne von *"entrümpeln"* durchaus auch verstanden. Hierbei geht es nämlich nicht darum, Ordnung zu schaffen, sondern Entbehrliches (oder Dinge, die einem nicht mehr gefallen) aus der Wohnung zu entfernen. 
Ob eine Wohnung geräumt (entrümpelt) oder (leer)geräumt wird, muss sich aus dem Kontext ergeben.


----------



## berndf

Robocop said:


> Ob eine Wohnung geräumt (entrümpelt) oder (leer)geräumt wird, muss sich aus dem Kontext ergeben.


 
Könntest Du ein Beispiel eines Kontextes geben, wo "räumen" "entrümplen" aber nicht "leerräumen" oder "definitiv verlassen" bedeutet? Mir fällt da nichts ein.


----------



## Robocop

berndf said:


> Könntest Du ein Beispiel eines Kontextes geben, wo "räumen" "entrümplen" aber nicht "leerräumen" oder "definitiv verlassen" bedeutet? Mir fällt das nichts ein.


Zwei Frauen sitzen im Gespräch beisammen. Sagt die eine:
- "Jetzt muss ich dann wirklich wieder einmal die Wohnung räumen. Es haben sich so viele Dinge angehäuft. Ich fühle mich ganz beengt."
Antwortet die andere:
- "Ja, das ist halt die Folge davon, dass Du der Versuchung nicht widerstehen kannst, wenn Du etwas siehst, was Dir gefällt."


----------



## Hutschi

Ich kenne "Zusammenräumen" im Sinne von "Aufräumen", bin aber nicht sicher, ob aus Sachsen oder Thüringen.

Es gibt hier einen kleinen Anwendungsunterschied:

Aufräumen kann man Spielzeug, sein Zimmer usw.

Zusammenräumen kann man sein Spielzeug.

Meine Mutter hat gesagt: "Räum endlich mal Dein Zeug zusammen", wenn sie bereits leicht genervt war, weil ich immer noch spielte.

"Zusammenräumen" beinhaltete dabei einen kleineren Bereich, das aktuell verwendete Spielzeug. "Aufräumen" ist allgemeiner. 

Ich bin nicht sicher, wieweit diese Nutzung regional ist, aber "zusammenräumen" wurde definitiv auch in Deutschland genutzt.

---

Die Wohnung räumen heißt hier in meinem Gebiet: die Wohnung zwangsweise verlassen, vorher aber noch leeren. Dabei kann alles in eine neue Wohnung oder in den Müll. Eine Räumung kann auch durch ein Räumungsunternehmen durchgeführt werden, sie folgt oft einer Räumungsklage, zum Beispiel, weil Mietschulden bestehen oder die Wohnung in einen schlimmen Zusatnd gebracht wurde.

In Robocops Beispiel würde ich eher sagen: "entrümpeln" oder "ausmisten" - sofern es sich um wertlose Sachen handelt, wenn die Sachen wertvoll sind, aber trotzdem wegmüssen, würde ich zum Beispiel sagen: Sachen verkaufen/verschenken.

Den Satz 





> Zwei Frauen sitzen im Gespräch beisammen. Sagt die eine: - "Jetzt muss ich dann wirklich wieder einmal die Wohnung räumen. Es haben sich so viele Dinge angehäuft. Ich fühle mich ganz beengt." ...


 
würde ich verstehen:



> Die erste Frau sagt: "Jetzt muss ich mir schon wieder eine größere Wohnung suchen und schon wiedereinmal die Wohnung wechseln."


----------



## berndf

Robocop, ich würde Dein Beispiel auch so verstehen wie Hutschi. Obwohl ich inzwischen stolzer Inhaber einer Niederlassungsbewilligung für die Schweiz bin, ist mein Sprachverständnis immer noch das des grossen Kantons. Ob wir hier einem Unterschied D-CH auf der Spur sind?

PS: Welches Verb würdest Du für dieses Beispiel im Dialekt verwenden? "Usse ruume"?


----------



## Robocop

berndf said:


> Robocop, ich würde Dein Beispiel auch so verstehen wie Hutschi. ... Ob wir hier einem Unterschied D-CH auf der Spur sind? Gewiss!



Ich habe ausdrücklich gesagt, "*Bei uns* wird der Ausdruck "die Wohnung räumen" im Sinne von *"entrümpeln"* durchaus auch verstanden." Wie man auch noch sagen *könnte*, ist nicht von Belang (selbstverständlich kann man...). Ebenso ist klar, dass eine bestimmte Ausdrucksweise nicht überall gleich verwendet oder verstanden wird. Mir zum Beispiel liegt das "Zusammenräumen einer Wohnung" quer im Hals. "Zusammenräumen" ist für mich mit der Vorstellung "einsammeln und verstauen" fest verbunden. 


berndf said:


> PS: Welches Verb würdest Du für dieses Beispiel im Dialekt verwenden? "Usse ruume"?


"useruume" und "usruume" sind zwei Dialektwörter mit unterschiedlicher Bedeutung:
- *usruume *==> zum Beispiel einen Schrank/eine Kiste (also ein Behältnis!) *aus*räumen (herausnehmen, was drin ist)
- *useruume *==> zum Beispiel die Gartenmöbel *rausstellen *auf den Gartensitzplatz (d'Gartemöbel useruume), auf dem Flugplatz die Flugzeuge aus dem Hangar *nach draussen bringen* (d'Flüüger useruume)


----------



## berndf

Robocop said:


> ...Wie man auch noch sagen *könnte*, ist nicht von Belang (selbstverständlich kann man...).


 
Das sage ich ganz bestimmt *nicht*. Ich finde das sehr interessant. Mir dieser Bedeutungsunterschied bisher nie aufgefallen ist. Es ist toll was dazuzulernen.


----------



## sokol

Robocop said:


> Zwei Frauen sitzen im Gespräch beisammen. Sagt die eine:
> - "Jetzt muss ich dann wirklich wieder einmal die Wohnung räumen. Es haben sich so viele Dinge angehäuft. Ich fühle mich ganz beengt."
> Antwortet die andere:
> - "Ja, das ist halt die Folge davon, dass Du der Versuchung nicht widerstehen kannst, wenn Du etwas siehst, was Dir gefällt."



Für mich würde der Dialog so nicht funktionieren - interessant, dass SaiH (ebenfalls Österreicher) diese Bedeutung aber kennt. Dazu kann ich nur sagen: mir ist in Ost- und Südösterreich (Städte und Grossraum Linz, Graz und Wien sowie die umliegenden ländlichen Regionen) noch nie "räumen" in diesem Sinn untergekommen.

Die Bedeutung aus diesem Dialog würde meiner Erfahrung nach in Österreich eher mit einem Verb wie "ausmisten" ausgedrückt werden; auch "entrümpeln" würde funktionieren (klingt etwas formeller). "Zusammenräumen" könnte man jedenfalls in diesem Dialog (also Dinge, Gegenstände aus der Wohnung entfernen) in Österreich (meines Wissens) in keinem Fall verwenden.


----------

